# Question about the orchestra



## annaml

Hello!

I'm not actually sure where to post this, but I have a question about the layout of the orchestra. Recently, I had the privilege of seeing the Dallas Symphony Orchestra perform. I saw in the handout that their concertmaster is not the same as their principal first violinist... I'm a bit confused, I thought they acted as the same thing, lest there be a guest violinist or something. In fact, the handout listed four other co-/assistant concertmasters before listing the official principal first violinist. Have I just always misunderstood the hierarchy or is this a unique setup for an orchestra?
Here is a link to their list if that helps explain my question at all: https://www.mydso.com/about-us/people.aspx

Thank you!


----------



## Animato

Hi Annaml,

normally the concertmaster is the principal first violinist. If you check the term "concertmaster" in the internet (which you probably already have done) you will learn about the tasks of a concertmaster. In case the conductor is not too precise with his movements, all violinists turn to their principal, while he himself turns to the conductor. I have no idea why the concertmaster is not identical with the first violonist in the Dallas Symphony orchestra. Are you sure about this? 

take care
Animato


----------



## dgee

It's a bit of role inflation and a bit of rotation. A big, busy band like Dallas will have lots of players on the roster - the co-concertmasters will be concertmasters (possibly on a rotation basis) in the big shows and then the assistants will be concertmaster in some of the less important stuff like xmas shows, outdoor gigs, lunchtime shows and education concerts. They'll all have negotiated contracts that set it out nicely. Basically, if you understand the concertmaster role, you'll understand it's tough but rewarding so (a) they'll need to rotate, and (b) having it split between people is a great way to get a whole lot of good violinists on the roster

Edit: probably just a result of negotiations against salary bands!


----------



## Couac Addict

dgee said:


> They'll all have negotiated contracts that set it out nicely. Basically, if you understand the concertmaster role, you'll understand it's tough but rewarding so (a) they'll need to rotate, and (b) having it split between people is a great way to get a whole lot of good violinists on the roster
> 
> Edit: probably just a result of negotiations against salary bands!


That'll be it. My orchestra has a couple of principle bassoonists which just means that we share the workload. It's mainly about keeping both of us on the roster.


----------



## Delicious Manager

As a manager of orchestras for 30 years, hopefully I can clarify this.
All string sections have a principal and sub-principal on the front desk. The principal leads the section and liaises with the other section principals about the finer points of bowing, phrasing, etc that a conductor might not deal with or might overlook. If the principal is not there, the sub-principal steps up.

The exception to this is the first violins. The concertmaster is in a class of his/her own and is, effectively, the principal player of the WHOLE orchestra. Next to the concertmaster will be the principal first violin (who will often be called a co[or associate]-concertmaster). He/she will deputise for the concertmaster when absent (even concertmasters get sick and have holidays). The 3rd player in the first violins (sitting on the outside of the second desk) is the sub-principal first violin and he/she will sit up when the principal is deputising for the concertmaster.


----------

